
Exodus – Painless relocation of Linux binaries without containers - foob
https://github.com/Intoli/exodus
======
AnIdiotOnTheNet
This is a helpful tool. I live in hope that one day the Linux community will
realize that tools like this being helpful are a symptom of ridiculous design
flaw in the system.

------
amhoab
This project is awesome. Do you know if there's a way to bundle up something
like a python or PHP script so it runs standalone without needing the runtimes
on the target system?

~~~
foob
Thanks! For Python, `cx_Freeze` should be able to accomplish what you describe
in a cross-platform way. I don't know of any similar PHP tools off the top of
my head.

[1] - [http://cx-freeze.readthedocs.io/en/latest/index.html](http://cx-
freeze.readthedocs.io/en/latest/index.html)

------
billconan
on the readme page, there is a recorded terminal demoing how to use it.

My question: how to generate similar terminal record?

~~~
foob
The short answer is that I used gifine [1]. The longer answer is that I
researched this extensively and wrote a post called _Terminal Recorders: A
Comprehensive Guide_ that covers many of the available options [2]. If you're
trying to pick a tool to use, you might find that post useful. Gifine was the
right choice for me, but there are pros and cons for each tool.

\- [1] [https://github.com/leafo/gifine](https://github.com/leafo/gifine)

\- [2] [https://intoli.com/blog/terminal-
recorders/](https://intoli.com/blog/terminal-recorders/)

~~~
billconan
Great! Thank you very much!

